# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-P6200 [Galaxy Tab 7.0" Plus ] Repair Dead Boot

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [02 JUN 2012]  Description :   *Samsung GT-P6200 Repair Dead Boot* Release Notes:   Samsung GT-P6200 JTAG PinoutsSamsung GT-P6200 RepairFileRepairing Samsung SHW-M220L  Make JTAG ConnectionsConnect Battery and USB CableDownload Repair File "GT-P6200.ort" Place it in "phones" folder Start الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest Version Select Model -> Samsung | GT-P6200Click ScanGo to One Button Repair TABSelect  Samsung -> GT-P6200Click RepairYour Phone is Successfully Repaired *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

